# West Branch Water Level Future



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I had an interesting conversation with a park ranger yesterday. I knew that the Army Corps. of Engineers had opened the WB dam gates last week another 2" to a total of 5", but the lake water level stayed pretty much the same this past week due to the incoming rainwater.

As for the future, the Army Corps. will continue to leave the gates open so WB can contribute their contracted amounts of water based upon the original agreements made with, I think its Portage and Trumbull counties who contributed to the original costs of building the dam. 
Interestingly, the WB waters were for originally for pollution purposes, including helping to cool the stream, river waters downstream. There is also the matter of helping to keep the Ohio River at levels for commercial traffic.

I was told that the potential total maximum amount of water WB could lose is to the bottom of the dam gates, leaving who knows how much left in the reservoir.
I started this conversation because of a concern for WB's fishery and its potentially being hurt. I was told the above information, which has no considerations included for the fishery.

I've pm'ed RangerJulie (not who I spoke with) and asked her to correct or add anything else she can when she gets a chance.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I'm thinking boating and fishing are not in the top ten of the Corps list of priorities!


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> I'm thinking boating and fishing are not in the top ten of the Corps list of priorities!


Exactly. Most reservoirs in the state were built for other reasons than recreation. The ability to boat and fish on these lakes is nothing more than a by-product of holding back water, and is usually the last concern when we have either drought conditions or heavy rains.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## MadMac (May 2, 2005)

There is a lot of our tax money at stake there also. Let's hope for a wet fall.

Nice to see you out there Jim. It's been too long.


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Ruminator,

You are correct on most of your information. The original agreement was with Trumbull and Mahoning Counties in which each contributed $5 million each (half of the cost of the construction) in order to have a regulated amount of water flowing past Leavittsburg and beyond. 

You all are correct on the missions of the Corps. The first responsibility is "Flood Damage Reduction" - holding back water to prevent flooding or further flooding downstream. We all saw that last year when the water levels were so high we couldn't even get the courtesy docks in until June. The next priority of the Corps at WB is what is called "Low Flow Augmentation" - sending water downstream to supplement low flows on commercial waterways...to keep America running. Built into our low flow augmentation mission is this agreement with Mahoning and Trumbull Co.'s. The amount of water required to go past Levittsburg was originally for the steel mills...for their production and for pollution.

The next mission falls into that category, "Pollution Abatement" - sending enough water downstream in order to "dilute" the pollution in the river and help clean it up. This, again, was brought about by the steel mills because the 100 degree water they were returning to the Mahoning was causing considerable damage to the environment. Mahoning River water also contributes to drinking water downstream and so the policy also protects those systems too. The steel mills are gone but the pollution abatement mission still remains and the agreement for it also remains.

Finally, the last mission, as you all guessed is Recreation - maintaining (or closing) the facilities in order to provide the safest recreational experience to the public.

Fish and wildlife missions at WB are managed by ODNR. Other Corps lakes might have this as a mission prior to recreation.

I hope I helped without boring folks too much. If there is concern with the fish populations at WB because of the low water, I suggest calling ODNR Wildlife for more information.

Thanks,

RangerJulie


----------



## hopin to cash (Sep 14, 2010)

Are we reaching or surpassed record low levels? To lazy to search the records hoping somebody already did it.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

hopin to cash said:


> Are we reaching or surpassed record low levels? To lazy to search the records hoping somebody already did it.


I'm not sure of the actual pool elevation numbers for 1988, but West Branch was almost 13 feet down in 1988, and is about a foot lower now, than it was in 2001. Berlin was almost 17 feet down in 1988, and is about a foot lower now, than it was in 2001. Mosquito is real close to being down as much as it was in 1988. I can't find my 2001 numbers for Mosquito. Just going off of memory on the 1988 numbers. The water levels for 2001 are based on actual pool elevation numbers. Those were pool elevations in December so the lakes were already drawn down to winter pool levels. At the time the winter pool levels were lower than they draw them down to now.

For instance, West Branch's winter pool level used to be 8 feet lower than normal summer pool. At the time West Branch's summer pool was 985.6, and its' winter pool was 977.6 Now West Branch's normal summer pool is 985.1, and the winter pool is 980.6. But the lakes were still below their normal winter pools for the time.

The pool elevation at West Branch on December 15th, 2001 was 975.31. I did a lot of stomping around the lake with camera and hand held GPS in hand that year.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

THANK YOU,,, RANGER Julie!! That IS a real good posting!! I do like the "Facts",,& you presented quite well to us .... I think,, that W.B. is the most awesome lake in the region!! & management is "good",,,,, I use the lake & have so,, for nearly 5 decades,,,,& It always amazes me,, every time I'm on it....... I appreciate it for all that it is,,,, & I hope that the water level stays up enough to be able to launch,,,when Milton is done,,& I can fish W.B. after that!!!! Amen... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Your welcome Sonar. Bassbme was referring to the WB lake level on Dec. 15, 2001 as being 975.31. I'm sorry to say that it's Oct 4, 2012 and the lake level is currently at 975.42 - not far from that. There's still plenty of water out there, just be careful and take it slow. Think positive, like Bassbme said, take advantage of getting a rare peak at the shorelines for the future!

Fish Safe,

RangerJulie


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Thanks for the informative post rangerjulie. You're never boring, sweetheart .
On another note, about another post, are there blue cats in West Branch? I figure you might have heard wind of it. Thanks --Tim


----------



## rangerjulie (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi Tim, I've seen the posts and pics and I'm looking into any past history I can find.

RJ


----------



## Eriesteamer (Mar 9, 2007)

To westbranch better known as mike KIRWAN lake. it was all the brains of back then my friend Gary Thompson doings.( he was comssioner and latter congressmen ) as he got mike to get this lake as it be today. I knew both and was one had my nose in this. Gary claim he had the lake made for me to fish as he knew me best as fishermen stan. I told him how skeeter and pammy where full tree stumps and make sure the corps pull them out so I not snag them when fishing there. Now to why he had it damed. was flood control for sure as back before that Levistburgh was always getting flooded in the east side where river ran threw. ( back then known as dogpatch ) I was a top mechanic and use get lot my newer cars from the insurance companys as man the flood ran whright up to the road and was some 3 feet deap down south the main road where some few 100s lived. one car I bought was under water a week. I fixed it up drove it for years. since the dam was put in I never seen any real flooding as before. and no I never get to buy flood damaged cars as after flood the news paper Warren Tribune had lot ads to sell by insurance and private owners cars with flood damage. My friend use live there and had so much flooding he sold his house as was fed up every so many years it was flooded. now to rest once put in they had let out water as mills needed it. and it to cleaned up the riverr but before then man the river was also flooding niles too. back then. back to 100 degree water in river that was true as on a colder day it was steaming and fogie also killed all fish and even snakes and turtles in river. never knew the temp back then but 100 sounds about wright. Well thats what I know on this.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive seen it alot lower than what it is today. When the second island pops mid-lake its LOW! Water clarity is very good and havent seen alot of die off this yr.
We only have a few more feet of drop and all the ramps will be off limits.
What happens this fall or next month will be the factor in fishing access. Heard snow next week. Deff all down hill. Hope it ices up FAST!! I want to drill some holes this yr!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Eriesteamer said:


> To westbranch better known as mike KIRWAN lake. it was all the brains of back then my friend Gary Thompson doings.( he was comssioner and latter congressmen ) as he got mike to get this lake as it be today. I knew both and was one had my nose in this. Gary claim he had the lake made for me to fish as he knew me best as fishermen stan. I told him how skeeter and pammy where full tree stumps and make sure the corps pull them out so I not snag them when fishing there. Now to why he had it damed. was flood control for sure as back before that Levistburgh was always getting flooded in the east side where river ran threw. ( back then known as dogpatch ) I was a top mechanic and use get lot my newer cars from the insurance companys as man the flood ran whright up to the road and was some 3 feet deap down south the main road where some few 100s lived. one car I bought was under water a week. I fixed it up drove it for years. since the dam was put in I never seen any real flooding as before. and no I never get to buy flood damaged cars as after flood the news paper Warren Tribune had lot ads to sell by insurance and private owners cars with flood damage. My friend use live there and had so much flooding he sold his house as was fed up every so many years it was flooded. now to rest once put in they had let out water as mills needed it. and it to cleaned up the riverr but before then man the river was also flooding niles too. back then. back to 100 degree water in river that was true as on a colder day it was steaming and fogie also killed all fish and even snakes and turtles in river. never knew the temp back then but 100 sounds about wright. Well thats what I know on this.


Thanks Stan....very interesting.


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm just getting back in town from the time I started this thread and as the OP really like how its gone. Thanks for everyone's contributing posts.

Thanks Julie for your great info. on this topic, over the last few weeks I've had a number of conversations with fishermen at the launch ramps with them wondering(as well as myself) what the policies are, if there are any for protection of the fisheries at WB, Berlin, and Milton. 
Like Bob(JIG) said, I also remember WB being considerably lower, as I'm sure many do. (the point out to Goose Island mostly out of water).

Stan, you sure have gotten around NE Ohio in your lifetime. Thanks for adding your memories.
It was good to see you again too Steve.

All good info.


----------

